# Location of Relay for 12volt fridge operation



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

Hi all,
Our 1988 B544 Hymer is in for a gearbox repair which has taken longer than expected and I will probably have little time to fix the fridge which won't run on 12volts. We're off to France with kids and fridge on the move is a distinct bonus.

I understand the way the system works on 12volts when engine is running. It used to work so I'm fine with settings. I need to check the relay that is switching across power when I run the engine.

So, to speed up the process, on A B544 where is the relay located? I have the schematic but it doesn't show the relay's location on it.

Secondly, what is the colour of the wire coming off the alternator which feeds the relay? I had a new alternator fitted some time ago but can't pinpoint whether the fitting coincided with the time it stopped working. But worth checking.

Finally, if I remove the panel outside the van to see the connections to rear of fridge, is it easy to meter there to see if 12volts is reaching the fridge?

I apologise in advance for questions which I could, with time, find out myself.

Cheers in advance.


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

It will depend on what make of charger/power distribution unit you have. My Dethleffs uses a Cramer system (Now obsolete) which has its relays built in rather than seperate. I understand that the Schaudt ones (Later Hymer/Dethleffs ) are much the same. To test the 12V to the fridge, you need to access the rear of the top fridge control panel.


----------



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

Thanks Waleem. I was hoping that someone with the same model might reply to save me spending ages tracing wires etc but your comments are still appreciated. Thanks

J


----------

